# Changed over dog food and this was the result....



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I changed over dog food about two months ago .....because of fairly loose stool ....now after the switch the stool is great...nice and hard ...buuut my 11 month old black lab....looks somewhat like a browny/grey lab....his coat looks AWFUL...finally I went to the local pet store and talked to my vet....and they both said that sometimes when switching over food...the dog transitions by loosing all of his coat....so for about 3-4 months max...they should shed a lot and loose all of that fur .....any thoughts or experiences ..has any heard of this happening or had this happen to their dog??


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

it may be just me, but if the coat is not good, i would sure question the dog food.


----------



## BROWNDOG (Nov 2, 2004)

hunter9494 said:


> it maybe just me, but if the coat is not good, i would sure question the dog food.


I agree Iv'e changed dog food a more than a few times and have never had that happen. What were you feeding and what did you change to???


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

I was feeding them Chicken Soup for the Dog's Lover's Soul ...and then switched over to Canadae...lamb something er other.....apparently they're both top of the line foods.....the Chicken Soup had more vegetables ...hence the runny stool ...and the Canadae has more meat ........they both came recommended by the pet store I purchase the food at....


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

I could understand runny stool from a food change but not shedding hair. I would be taking a very close look at the new food also..


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

agree, significant hair loss is an indication that something is amiss in diet or otherwise. a trip to the vet may be in order here.


----------



## clu__82 (Jun 27, 2006)

Well folks ...here is the result of my 11 month old black lab's coat situation......we bought the furminator ....and by the way it's great.....to see if we could get the brownish dead looking fur out of his coat.....and since using the furminator ....all of the brown fur is gone and he has a thin (which I'm guessing because it's summer weather) but shiny black and beautiful coat again .....so who knows if the change is because of basically molting his old coat like the lady at the store said because of the new food...or if he's used to his new food...or if it's just summer ...or because of the furminator...phewf.....that was a lot....so thanks again ...and things here are back to normal ...


----------



## CrashinKona (Mar 5, 2007)

good to hear...


----------

